

Ask HN: I compulsively over engineer everything. Is professional help an option? - 0218

I can&#x27;t finish personal projects because I compulsively over-engineer everything. With the simplest tasks, I always find myself going off on a grandiose architecture. This happens despite my complete self-awareness of the problem.<p>Half seriously I wonder if I should go to a psychologist with this issue. It may be difficult to find one with enough of an understanding of software development though.<p>Have any of you overcome this problem? How?
======
zamalek
I think you are over-thinking this. _Sorry, couldn 't resist._

Seriously though, try attending a few hackathons. If there aren't any in the
area around you consider participating in online game dev challenges or
similar.

I used to (and still do, to a certain degree) have the same problem as you. My
company hired a manager/developer for a new project - at the "meet the new
manager drinks party" I wound up speaking with him for a good long time. After
learning that he was a strict Agile developer I asked to be placed into his
team. The time in that team changed me forever (even though I am back in my
old one now).

You change yourself by doing, not talking.

------
anielsen
Study smart simple solutions, like
[http://norvig.com/sudoku.html](http://norvig.com/sudoku.html)

------
Goranek
I have same problem, no solution so far :D

